# Kernel-Konfiguration von genkernel "anschauen"

## LED

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe bei mir Gentoo erfolgreich installiert, indem ich genkernel benutzt habe. 

Nun wollte ich aber meinen Kernel selber konfigurieren. Mein selber konfigurierter Kernel fährt aber nicht hoch, sondern stoppt mit der Fehlermeldung:

"VFS: Cannot open root device "hda3" or unknown-block(0,0)"

"Please append a correct "root=" boot option here are the available partitions:"

"Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"

Da Gentoo mit genkernel funktioniert (mit der gleichen fstab) gehe ich davon aus, dass den richtigen IDE-Treiber nicht reinkompiliert habe. Richtig oder Blödsinn?

Wie kann ich bei meinem laufenden Gentoo rauskriegen, welche Treiber gerade benutzt werden?

Schönen Abend,

Martin

----------

## andi_s

 *LED wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. "VFS: Cannot open root device "hda3" or unknown-block(0,0)"
> 
> "Please append a correct "root=" boot option here are the available partitions:"
> ...

 

hallo,

zu 1.: kommt mir bekannt vor: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-791168-highlight-.html

zu 2.: mit 

```
lsmod
```

 kannst du dir anzeigen lassen, welche module geladen wurden, allerdings wuerde ich dir auch mal 

```
lspci
```

 empfehlen. damit kannst du dir anschauen, welche hardware dein system hat und danach solltest du dann die entsprechenden treiber (sofern vorhanden) ins kernel aufnehmen.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

----------

## LED

Dankeschööön!!!

lsmod hat mich weitergebracht. Dadurch habe ich gefunden, dass in der SCSI-Abteilung ganze vier Sterne /Haken fehlen. Gentoo fährt jetzt hoch. Jetzt darf ich Schritt für Schritt die vorsorglich gesetzten Sterne wieder rausnehmen...

Problem gelöst, Danke!

----------

## andi_s

kp - haeng bitte immer noch ein [solved] oder (geloest) an den titel, wenn ein thema erledigt ist - danke.

----------

